# this will not end up good for anyone



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

SCLC President Urges Black Families To Arm Themselves | HelloBeautiful

Places like NYC, Boston & Chicago will probably see a great loss of white life.

Other places it will be the exact opposite.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't agree. The original gun control laws were passed to keep blacks from being able to protect themselves with firearms.

I think everyone except violent felons and the insane should be armed.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There will be clashes because that's what the powers that be want.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not looking for trouble but if he wans War . It maybe my last but won't be the first. I am sick and tired of their threats


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah know, if you protest peacefully, you usually don't get shot.
now, if you act like a fool, and just tear up stuff and well throw things at the police they too have a right to protect themselves. 
And bif wtf, if you go armed to protest then well I think they have bigger guns like howitzers and M2Hbars and your asking to get nuked. 
You just have to stay away from Captain stupid
and if Captain stupid doesn't stay away from you kick'em in th nutz and run real fast


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The sclc makes such a racist comment. If someone said white folks should do the same to protect themselves, all hell would break out in the liberal media. jmo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Diver said:


> I don't agree. The original gun control laws were passed to keep blacks from being able to protect themselves with firearms.
> 
> I think everyone except violent felons and the insane should be armed.


QFT Diver Down


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> The sclc makes such a racist comment. If someone said white folks should do the same to protect themselves, all hell would break out in the liberal media. jmo.


Nonsense. The NRA says we should arm ourselves. Dr. John Lott say we should arm ourselves. I suspect 99% of this forum already has firearms and would recommend to other preppers being armed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Advocating arming yourself against government (law enforcement) is sure way to have many tragic ends. Better to effect change by winning elections.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This guy is an irresponsible and a dangerous jack ass. Diver, your just an ass. He is suggesting a race war that has nothing to do with exercising their second amendment.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Nonsense. The NRA says we should arm ourselves. Dr. John Lott say we should arm ourselves. I suspect 99% of this forum already has firearms and would recommend to other preppers being armed. The NRA has never to my knowledge advocated the use of 2nd A rights to retaliate against minority OR majority rights.jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You knew it was coming, I used to have firearms, but lost them all in a boating accident on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Diver is a hard man to like for very long. 

Back on topic...If these racists really want a race war, my prediction is simple. The black racists will draw first blood, they will wreak minor havoc in certain areas of this country where they have an advantage and the 2A has been spat upon. 

If and When the race war spills over to other areas, there will be MILLIONS of Patriotic WARRIORS who will be ready to advance upon these black racists and they will reign terror down upon them in a way that epic novels are written. This, I assure you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> You knew it was coming, I used to have firearms, but lost them all in a boating accident on Lake Michigan.


Mine are at the bottom of Lake Erie. Amazing.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I try to keep faith


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The man is advocating a race war. You may be as right as rain in your assessment Slippy. The carnage that will be visited upon their doorstep will be terrible, unimaginable, and the fault will lie at their feet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You are so lucid and succinct in your postings. I like it!! To Slippy


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boston, Worcester and Springfield may burn, that is where most of the ghetto rats are located.
Most of the rest of the state west of 495 does not think like the turd holes, and many are ready to defend their homes and lives.
The people in the state have broken records for licenses and the purchase of self defense handguns and long guns.
I know, I see it everyday in the LGS.
Just yesterday in the short time I was in the store, two S&W MP-15's, LCR, two mooseburgers with 18" barrels and an 870/ 20" went out the door.
I would say that the LGS sells around 20-25 defensive shotguns a week, this is a small town store.
ALL buyers bought ammo for "self defense" and some for practice, plus several 30 round mags each for the AR's.
People here see what the turd in chief has done and has in mind, and want no part of it. They are prepping to defend themselves.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The man is advocating a race war. You may be as right as rain in your assessment Slippy. The carnage that will be visited upon their doorstep will be terrible, unimaginable, and the fault will lie at their feet.


Don't get carried away yet......that's how they are getting bit

What reason do you have to think other than this is a big fraud to keep people busy while something much worse heads in?

The UN is NOT down here to help americans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone take a deep breath. Now, exhale.

The black racists such as nation of islam and black panthers already have guns.
The black criminals already have guns.

I don't see why law abiding blacks should not have guns, too. Shouldn't they be able to defend themselves against black looters? Or white looters?

The Aryan nation, skin heads, neo Nazis, and kkk have guns. That has not been a big problem, has it?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Everyone take a deep breath. Now, exhale.
> 
> The black racists such as nation of islam and black panthers already have guns.
> The black criminals already have guns.
> ...


Somebody who gets it. Thanks.

A little recommended reading:

http://www.amazon.com/This-Nonviole...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1430437006


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Next along with all the other benefits will be taxpayer credits to buy firearms. How stupid are the folks we elect? Rhetorical question. or how stupid are we in the minority to do anything about it? Sorry, didn't mean to turn this into a political thread.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Advocating arming yourself against government (law enforcement) is sure way to have many tragic ends. Better to effect change by winning elections.


How good has that worked in the last 50 to 60 years, elections solve nothing in this country, just slows the politicians down while we think we get to choose our leaders.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I despise Racism. What s happening in the black community has nothing to do with racism. It is about generation on a democrat plantation. Many hard working Black men and women go to work everyday and do right . Many go on to own business and rich some very rich. 
A black man that did nothing of any value that never worked a day in his life became president. His wife was paid million to do nothing. The riots are nothing but blackmail.
The scrip they recite is the same old line that holds no truth what so ever. Mayor of DC crack drug user but he brought home the bacon so they kept him in office even when he was Killing their children.
The problem is the Black Community and the Democrats. I will at any time stand with any Black man that is will to tell the truth


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Mine are at the bottom of Lake Erie. Amazing.


It amazes me at the untold losses. Mine went down in the Atlantic. A sad day to say the least.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

". I will at any time stand with any Black man that is will to tell the truth"

Because that is what people do. It is the primitive norm unless it is over ridden by the type of gratuitous mob murder you see with Islamic countries. They suck to everyone. 
This is of course all brought to you by black islam productions for the pure purpose of theft. Phoniest thing ever. 

After all the crap we paid and went through with afghanistan and these yerrible terrorists, The installed afghani shows up here on his first trip for obsmanization and 500 of these beasts beat, stone, drive over and burn a woman on a false accusation that the police said was false. It was fu**ng horrific. Unbelievable that we're even letting these people exist in their lie of a new perfect world.

It's not me sorry sometimes phone posts in billboard size can't alter it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Everyone take a deep breath. Now, exhale.
> 
> The black racists such as nation of islam and black panthers already have guns.
> The black criminals already have guns.
> ...


RPD, I get it. I am not against blacks having guns. I am against what this clown said. To say something so reckless is just amazing to me. The race thing has been going on for years. That will never change and will always be an underlying problem that the politicians will manipulate. All the race minutia just clouds the real issues. It just makes you tired all over listening to it again and again.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Next along with all the other benefits will be taxpayer credits to buy firearms. How stupid are the folks we elect? Rhetorical question. or how stupid are we in the minority to do anything about it? Sorry, didn't mean to turn this into a political thread.


It always was a political thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> SCLC President Urges Black Families To Arm Themselves | HelloBeautiful
> 
> Places like NYC, Boston & Chicago will probably see a great loss of white life.
> 
> Other places it will be the exact opposite.


Question for Sarge7402 or anyone else;

I wonder if there is a type of gun or gun of choice that is confiscated when murders are committed in the inner city? I'd like to know what type of weapon is used in the run of the mill inner city shooting? I assume most of the weapons are stolen or have been passed around from neighborhood drug dealers or gang members.

I realize a gun is a gun is a gun and I don't want to get shot by anything...but are the weapons being confiscated generally piece of crap Mr Saturday Night Specials? Or average guy Glocks? Or high end custom Ed Brown 1911's?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw this a couple months back. Don't know how accurate it is.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> SCLC President Urges Black Families To Arm Themselves | HelloBeautiful
> 
> Places like NYC, Boston & Chicago will probably see a great loss of white life.
> 
> Other places it will be the exact opposite.


hate to tell you .... there's very few - if any - homes on the Chicago Southside that don't have a gun or two or five .... some of the regular shootings are just bangers "caught in the act" by a homeowner and dealt with ..... those guys aren't the ones to worry about - the guns being carried around ready to use cause the problems .....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Next along with all the other benefits will be taxpayer credits to buy firearms. How stupid are the folks we elect? Rhetorical question. or how stupid are we in the minority to do anything about it? Sorry, didn't mean to turn this into a political thread.


 How soon we forget. Holder had demanded. Undocumented citizens be allowed to CC. However he opposed our right to.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's the breitbart where the Panthers must kill for the new black nation (bwahaha)
New Black Panther Head: Like Founding Fathers, We Are Willing to Kill for Black Nation - Breitbart


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Washington was a slave owner. He did free his slaves in his will and left them a chunk of land carved out of Mount Vernon.

Where we are isn't as illogical as it may seem from that graphic. Most people are not good or bad, but they do good and bad things and it nets out wherever it does. Washington nets out good, but that doesn't make him a saint and the idiot on the bicycle is just an idiot.


----------

